# New From GA



## MudDawgs#1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Lurker. Used to be on old site.
I fish when I can. 2 days in the last 2 months. Beats zero!


----------



## MudDawgs#1 (Nov 20, 2015)

MudDawgs#1 said:


> Lurker. Used to be on old site.
> I fish when I can. 2 days in the last 2 months. Beats zero!



Hey guys I sit in front of a computer all day at work but I can't log on here. So I may jump in or I may not when I get home. Buddy caught a 5.25 trout in Savannah this past week. That is a trophy in GA. I may get to hit Doboy this week. I hope


----------

